# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Fujairah 2, la planta desaladora híbrida más grande del mundo

## Jonasino

> Con una capacidad de tratamiento de 595.000 metros cúbicos de agua potable al día, Fujairah 2 es la planta de desalación híbrida más grande del mundo. Esta planta es excepcional no sólo por su tamaño, sino también porque combina las tecnologías de destilación por múltiple efecto (MED) y la ósmosis inversa (RO) y cuenta además con Spidflow, un innovador sistema de pretratamiento mediante flotación por aire disuelto. Esta combinación de última generación ha demostrado ser una solución que permite obtener una calidad de agua potable constante, independientemente de las mareas rojas o las altas variaciones estacionales en la producción de energía.
> Desalación híbrida: la solución energéticamente más eficiente para producir agua desalada
> 
> La planta desaladora está unida a una central eléctrica de 2.000 MW. La alta demanda de agua en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos no varía significativamente a lo largo del año, mientras que sí lo hace el consumo de energía eléctrica. En el verano, la demanda aumenta por el uso del aire acondicionado. Por lo tanto, una solución innovadora híbrida que incluyese MED y RO era la mejor solución para cumplir con las demandas, tanto desde un punto de vista de costes como de rendimiento. El diseño híbrido es la solución más eficiente energéticamente para la producción de agua desalada.
> 
> La primera fase de la desaladora de Fujairah 2 -la más grande de las dos- está compuesta por 12 unidades MED que emplean el vapor de las dos turbinas de condensación y el vapor de la turbina de contrapresión, lo que otorga un máximo rendimiento a las unidades MED durante los meses de verano.
> 
> La otra etapa, la etapa de ósmosis inversa, tiene una capacidad de tratamiento de 136.000 metros cúbicos al día y utiliza energía en lugar de vapor, por lo que puede producir agua potable cuando baja la demanda de energía.
> 
> ...






Nota: No puedo eliminar la publicidad del video, pero creo que merece la pena colgarlo.

Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/emirato...nta-desalacion

----------

HUESITO (15-nov-2015),Los terrines (14-nov-2015),perdiguera (15-nov-2015),sergi1907 (14-nov-2015)

----------

